# UEFA U21 Championship - Denmark 2011



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

I didn´t see a thread for this tournament so here we go.

None of the stadiums has been designated for finals, semi finals or opening match but a good guess will be that NRGi Park in Aarhus will held both the opening match and the Final.

*Dates*

March 27, 2009 - September 7, 2010 : Qualifying Rounds

October 9 - 13, 2010 : Play-off for Final Tournament

June 12 - 20, 2011 : Final Tournament (group stage)

June 23, 2011 : Semifinals and Olympic Qualifying play-off

June 25, 2011: Final


*City´s and stadiums´s*


*Aarhus*

Aarhus, or Århus, is the second largest city in Denmark, and 99th-largest in the European Union, and the sixth-largest amongst the Nordic countries. The principal port of Denmark, it is situated on the east side of the peninsula of Jutland in the geographical center of Denmark. Aarhus is the seat of the council of Aarhus municipality with 307,000 inhabitants and 239,865 in the inner urban area, and app. 800.000 inhabitants within 1/2 hour transport. the city claims the unofficial title "Capital of Jutland".

Aarhus is the main and biggest city in the East Jutland metropolitan area (Danish: Byregion Østjylland). which is a co-operation in the eastern Jutland with 17 Municipalities. With more than 1.2 million people living in the area it represents approximately 23% of the population of Denmark and is the second largest metropolitan area after the Copenhagen metropolitan area.

*The Stadium*

NRGi Park is a modern Football and athletics stadium in the southern part of Aarhus inner city, the stadium is a allseater with a capacity of 21.000 people.
The stadium was build in 1920 as Aarhus Idrætspark and the latest renovation was in 2001.
It will get a smaller renovation before 2011 so the stadium better can handle the big crowds at concerts and football games. 











































*Aalborg*

Aalborg sometimes written as Ålborg, is a city in Denmark. Its population, as of 2009, is 122,461, making it the fourth largest in the country after Copenhagen, Århus, and Odense. The earliest settlements date back to around 700 AD. Its location by the Limfjord made it an important harbour during the Middle Ages, and an industrial centre later. Today the city is in a transition from a working-class, industrial, city to a knowledge-based one.

*The Stadium*

Energi Nord Arena was build in 1960 as Aalborg stadion and the latest renovation was in 2002.
The capacity is 13.800 using both seating and standing areas, for international matches the capacity is 10.500.










































*Herning*

Herning is a Danish city of Region Midtjylland. It is the main town and the administrative seat of Herning Municipality. Herning has a population of 45,470 (1st January 2009) including the suburbs of Tjørring, Snejbjerg, Lind, Birk, Hammerum and Gjellerup, making Herning the twelfth largest urban area in Denmark.

Herning is home to Messecenter Herning, the largest exhibition centre in Scandinavia, which gives the town a reputation for its many trade fairs.
Carl-Henning Pedersen and Else Alfelt's museum of art aka Herning Art Museum is one of the major attractions.

*The stadium*

MCH Arena is a Danish football stadium. It is situated in Herning and is the home of FC Midtjylland. In the opening match, FCM won 6-0 against Akademisk Boldklub. Until 2009, the stadium was known as SAS Arena.

Messecenter Herning owns the stadium. It cost 85 million DKK to build the stadium.

The stadium is approved for UEFA Europa League and national games.

The stadium is locally known as Zidan Arena as Mohamed Zidan, FC Midtjylland's former striker, scored nine goals in the first three matches played there.










































*Viborg*

Viborg is a town in central Jutland, Denmark and is the seat of both Viborg municipality and Region Midtjylland. Viborg is also the seat of the Western High Court, the High Court for the Jutland peninsula. Viborg Municipality is the second largest municipality of Denmark, covering 3,3% of the total land area of Denmark.
Viborg is one of the oldest towns in Denmark, with Viking settlements dating back to the 8th century. Due to its central location, the town had great strategic importance, in political and religious matters, during the Middle Ages. A motte-and-bailey type castle was once located in the town. Viborg takes its name from a combination of two words: Wii, meaning a holy place, and berg, meaning a hill.


*The Stadium*


Viborg Stadion is the homeground of Viborg FF and is build in 1930 and is renovated in stages from 2001 to 2008, the pictures posted does not show the 4 office towers build in each corner.
The capacity after the renovation is 9.566 and the stadium is a allseater besides 500 standing places build to reach the capacity of 10.000 as the danish FA wants for all superliga stadiums.
































Here is a new picture with one of the office towers in the corners.


----------



## Pisling (Aug 19, 2007)

Great thread, bongo-anders! Do you have any information regarding the planned renovation of NRGi Park in Århus? Will it increase the overall capacity of the stadium, or is it just technical updates?


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

^^The renovation will be minor, it's mostly the VIP facilities they're upgrading. As far as I know the capacity will remain the same.

EDIT: And nice with a thread Anders, although I know too few details yet to contribute with anything.


----------



## Dav15 (Sep 19, 2009)

I think they're very good venues for U21 Championship...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Regarding the renovation in Aarhus i read somewhere that there should be more exit routes from the pitch in order to arrange concerts and maybe also more food and drink/beer stalls but im not sure.

I found this article and i used a crappy Google translator but i hope that it is readable.

Extensive alteration of Atletion 


Sport facility in Aarhus Atletion be converted to 30.4 million pounds. The investment will ensure that NRGi Park is one of Denmark's most modern stadiums in the settlement of major sporting events, while Atletion must be prepared to be able to hold large indoor concerts. 

Municipality of Aarhus and Aarhus Elite A / S, Aarhus lessees' major sports Atletion, has just been agreed to conclude an agreement in principle on the further operation of Atletion. The agreement in principle include a renovation of both the municipally owned stadiums and arenas, and an intention to extend the lease agreement between the municipality and Aarhus Elite forward by 2020. 

- We made an agreement in principle that ensures that Atletion to meet future requirements for a modern sports and show facility. The joy-to me that we have agreed with the Aarhus Elite to continue the go-to cooperate so that Atletion future will provide a framework for great experiences for the benefit of city residents and visitors - it is a great benefit for the city, says Deputy Mayor for Culture and Consular Jacob Bundsgaard Johansen. 

Aarhus Municipality is investing a total of 30.4 million dollars in modernization. Money recovered through increased rents. 

- We are very pleased with the planned improvements, which ensures that we have a stadium that is competitive with the rest of Jutland stadiums. I welcome that in future we will be able to serve our customers even better and expect that we will bid for yet more attractive events, "says CEO of Aarhus Elite Jan Christensen. 

The revamp comes primarily to the VIP facilities, stalls, toilets, stores, accesses and escape stairs. It is the intention of redevelopment that Atletion must be timely and meet the daily demands and conduct of major sporting events, such as U21 Championship in 2011. 

- When Aarhus scheduled to host the final of the biggest european football tournament in 2011, seems to be in the best framework. With these improvements, Aarhus prepared for large both major sporting events and concerts, says alderman for Culture and Consular Jacob Bundsgaard Johansen. 

The agreement in principle must now be negotiated as an addendum to the contract for the operation of Atletion and submitted to the Aarhus City Council for approval.



PS can a moderator please change the title of the thread to Denmark - UEFA U21 Championship 2011


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

^^The translator has made one big error - it's "only" ~30 million DANISH KRONER, not dollars or pounds, and that's for both the arena and the stadium. But as I wrote, most of the money will be spend on making the VIP facilities better, as the translation also says.

EDIT: This link says more or less all about it (in Danish): 30,4 mio. kr. skal give Atletion et løft


----------



## Pisling (Aug 19, 2007)

^^ Thanks for the info, guys.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

It's a bit sad that they will not be played any matches at the Blue Water Arena in Esbjerg. Besides that it think that it's some fine stadiums for such a venue.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Jutland 2011?


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Quintana said:


> Jutland 2011?


Yep! :cheers:


----------



## kalaha (May 3, 2009)

Is there anyone who knows about which capacity MCH Arena will provide for the finals? Today the venue has a total capacity of 11,800 of which 7,300 is seats and 4,500 is standing places.

In order to comply the UEFA regulations the venue must have at least 8,000 seats to be suitable.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Im guessing that they can put up seats in the standing area but i do not know, but im sure that Swedbank Stadion in Malmö was using the stading area for the latest championship in Sweden.


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Seats has been added a few times before to MCH Arena for UEFA cup games. As a full seater the capacity is either 9.500 or 10.000.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Just what i thought.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Aarhus will as expected host the final, but not the opening match that will take place in Aalborg and Viborg and Herning will each host a semi final says tournament director Christian Bordinggaard to Bold.dk.


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

bongo-anders said:


> Aarhus will as expected host the final, but not the opening match that will take place in Aalborg and Viborg and Herning will each host a semi final says tournament director Christian Bordinggaard to Bold.dk.


Any reason why this is an "only Jylland" kind of thing? Seems pretty stupid, especially if you are tying to create some countrywide excitement for more, bigger tournements in the future...


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

I really don't know but the last tournament in Sweden had only stadiums in the southern and western parts of Sweden, so maybe its a UEFA rule to have the stadiums in one part of the country but i'm just guessing.


----------



## kalaha (May 3, 2009)

Today the groups for the finals were drawn in Aalborg Kongres og Kultur Center.

Denmark was assigned to position A1 (as host) and Czech Republic was assigned to position B1 (as best in qualification).

Spain and Iceland was seeded in pot 1. England, Switzerland, Belarus and Ukraine was drawn freely from pot 2.


Result of draw:

*Group 1:*
Denmark
Switzerland
Belarus
Iceland

Fixtures:
11/6: Denmark v Switzerland in Aalborg
11/6: Belarus v Iceland in Århus
14/6: Denmark v Belarus in Århus
14/6: Switzerland v Iceland in Aalborg
18/6: Iceland v Denmark in Aalborg
18/6: Switzerland v Belarus in Århus


*Group 2:*
Czech Republic
Ukraine
Spain
England

Fixtures:
12/6: Czech Republic v Ukraine in Viborg
12/6: Spain v England in Herning
15/6: Czech Republic v Spain in Viborg
15/6: Ukraine v England in Herning
19/6: England v Czech Republic in Viborg
19/6: Ukraine v Spain in Herning


*Semifinals:*
22/6: Winner group A v Runner-up group B in Herning
22/6: Winner group B v Runner-up group A in Viborg

*Final:*
25/6: Winner semifinal 1 v Winner semifinal 2 in Århus

*Olympic play-off:*
If England does not reach the semifinals, a play-off match for the last olympic spot will be played.
25/6: Loser semifinal 1 v Loser semifinal 2 in Aalborg


----------



## kalaha (May 3, 2009)

*Venues*

*Aarhus Stadion (NRGi Park)*
With a capacity of 20.000, _NRGi Park_ (previously _Atletion_ and _Aarhus Idrætspark_) will be the largest venue for the tournament. It's the largest stadium in Jutland, and the third largest of Denmark.

_NRGi Park_, or _Aarhus Stadion_ during the tournament, will host three group A matches and the final. Belarus will play all their group matches here.

_NRGi Park_ is the home of Danish 1st Division side AGF, which is the biggest in Århus. AGF is known for it's fanatic fans, and for a chaotic management. Although, AGF has won the Danish championship on 5 occations (1955, 1956, 1957, 1960 and 1986) and the Danish Cup on 9 occations (1955, 1957, 1960, 1961, 1965, 1987, 1988, 1992 and 1996). In 1961 they reached the quarterfinals of the European Champion's Cup. In 1989 they reached the quarterfinals of the Cup Winners' Cup.

_NRGi Park_ has hosted Denmark in 17 A national matches, including 2 qualification matches for the UEFA Euro 2008, when Copenhagen was suspended due to the fan attack in Denmark v Sweden on 2 June 2007. Match 18 will be on 17 November 2010, when Denmark meets Czech Republic in a friendly match.

_NRGi Park_ has also hosted the Danish under-21 national team on 9 occasions, most recently on 3 September 2010 in a friendly against Lithuania.

_NRGi Park_ is located at the end of Stadion Allé in the biggest Jutlandic city (and second largest city in Denmark), Århus (242,914 citizens). The bus 18 (Holmeparken - Central Station - Hans Broges Bakker) stop in front of the stadium. From the central station there are EuroCity-connections to Hamburg and Berlin, InterCity-connections to Copenhagen, Aalborg and Viborg and regional trains to Esbjerg, Grenaa, Odder, Silkeborg and Herning.

Århus is served by the small airport, Aarhus Airport, located 35 km northeast of the city. It has about 11 daily connections to Copenhagen, as well as daily connections to Gothenburg (Sweden), Oslo (Norway) and Stockholm (Sweden). Ryanair flies to London Stansted (UK) 4 times per week. The airport is reachable with flight bus from the central station.

Aarhus is also served by the international Billund Airport, located 95 km southwest of the city. It has about 7 daily connections to Copenhagen, as well as non-stop routes for Reykjavík (Iceland), Torshavn (Faroe Islands), Bergen (Norway), Stavanger (Norway), Oslo (Norway), Stockholm (Sweden), Helsinki (Finland), Riga (Latvia), Bornholm (DK), Edinburgh (UK), Manchester (UK), Dublin (Ireland), London (UK), Amsterdam (Netherlands), Düsseldorf (Germany), Bruxelles (Belgium), Frankfurt am Main (Germany), Prague (Czech Republic), Salzburg (Austria), Munich (Germany), Paris (France), Milano (Italy), Pisa (Italy), Rome (Italy), Brindisi (Italy), Trapani (Italy), Alghero (Italy), Malta, Antalya (Turkey), Nice (France), Marseille (France), Barcelona (Spain), Mallorca (Spain), Alicante (Spain), Malaga (Spain), Faro (Portugal) and Gran Canaria (Spain). The airport is reachable with bus 913X from the bus terminal and with flight bus from Radisson Blu Scandinavia Hotel.


*Aalborg Stadion (Energi Nord Arena)*
_Energi Nord Arena_ has a capacity of 10,500 for international matches.

_Energi Nord Arena_, or _Aalborg Stadion_ during the tournament, will host three group A matches, including the opening match, and the eventual olympic play-off match.

_Energi Nord Arena_ is the home of Danish Superliga side AaB, which is the biggest in Aalborg. AaB has won the Danish championship on 3 occations (1995, 1999 and 2008) and the Danish Cup twice (1966 and 1970). They have qualified for the UEFA Champions League group stage twice; as the first Danish team in 1995, and again in 2008, making them the first team to qualify twice as well. Further they also became the first Danish team to reach a third place in their group in 2008. Same season they qualified for the round of 16 in the UEFA Cup.

_Energi Nord Arena_ has hosted Denmark in 7 A national matches, most recent on 27 May 2010, when Denmark met Senegal in a friendly match.

_Energi Nord Arena_ has been the home of the Danish under-21 national team (more or less) permanently since 2007. A total of 22 U21 matches has been played here, most recently on 12 October 2010 in a friendly against France. At the tournament Denmark will play two matches in Aalborg.

_Energi Nord Arena_ is located at Harald Jensens Vej in the west of Aalborg (123,432 citizens). From the nearby station, Aalborg Vestby, there are InterCity-connections to Copenhagen, Århus and Frederikshavn.

Aalborg is served by Aalborg Airport, located 6 km northwest of the city. It has about 24 daily connections to Copenhagen, as well as daily connections to Oslo (Norway), as well as three weekly flights to London Gatwick (UK) and Torshavn (Faroe Islands). Weekly there are connections to Spain, Antalya (Turkey), Crete (Greece), New York (USA) via Reykjavík (Iceland) and Ørlandet via Oslo (Norway). The airport is reachable with bus 2A and 2B from the central station.


*Herning Stadium (MCH Arena)*
_MCH Arena_ has a capacity of 9,600 for international matches.

_MCH Arena_, or _Herning Stadium_ during the tournament, will host three group B matches, and a semifinal.

_MCH Arena_ is the home of Danish Superliga side FC Midtjylland, which is the biggest in Herning. The club was founded in 1999 as a merger of Ikast FS and Herning Fremad. FC Midtjylland is well known for it's youth academy, which has developed players as Simon Kjær (Wolfsburg) and Winston Reid (West Ham Utd), as well as several established Superliga players, including a big number of Nigerian players from their Nigerian satelite club FC Ebedei. FC Midtjylland has never won a trophy, but won silver in the Danish Superliga twice (2007 and 2008), as well as bronze twice (2002 and 2005). Further they have lost the Danish Cup final three times (2003, 2005 and 2010).

_MCH Arena_ (opened 2003) has hosted Denmark in a single A national match on 26 March 2008, when Denmark met Czech Republic in a friendly match.

_MCH Arena_ has also hosted the Danish under-21 national team once. Their second match here will be on 17 November 2010 in a friendly against the Netherlands.

_MCH Arena_ is located at the giant exhibition centre MCH Messecenter Herning in the south of Herning (45,890 citizens). From the nearby station, Herning Messecenter, there are regional trains to Herning Central Station, Århus and Skjern. From the central station there are InterCity-connections to Copenhagen and Thisted.

Herning is served by the small airport, Karup Airport, located 31,5 km northeast of the city. It has about 14 daily connections to Copenhagen. The airport is not reachable with public transport from Herning.

Herning is also served by the international Billund Airport, located 58 km south of the city. It has about 7 daily connections to Copenhagen, as well as non-stop routes for Reykjavík (Iceland), Torshavn (Faroe Islands), Bergen (Norway), Stavanger (Norway), Oslo (Norway), Stockholm (Sweden), Helsinki (Finland), Riga (Latvia), Bornholm (DK), Edinburgh (UK), Manchester (UK), Dublin (Ireland), London (UK), Amsterdam (Netherlands), Düsseldorf (Germany), Bruxelles (Belgium), Frankfurt am Main (Germany), Prague (Czech Republic), Salzburg (Austria), Munich (Germany), Paris (France), Milano (Italy), Pisa (Italy), Rome (Italy), Brindisi (Italy), Trapani (Italy), Alghero (Italy), Malta, Antalya (Turkey), Nice (France), Marseille (France), Barcelona (Spain), Mallorca (Spain), Alicante (Spain), Malaga (Spain), Faro (Portugal) and Gran Canaria (Spain). The airport is reachable with bus 908X from the bus terminal.


*Viborg Stadion*
_Viborg Stadion_ has a capacity of 9,566 for international matches.

_Viborg Stadion_ will host three group B matches, and a semifinal. Czech Republic will play all their group matches here.

_Viborg Stadion_ is the home of Danish 1st Division side Viborg FF. Viborg FF has won the Danish Cup final once (2000).

_Viborg Stadion_ (opened 2001) has hosted the Danish female national team from 2006 to 2008 in a total of 7 matches.

_Viborg Stadion_ has also hosted the Danish under-21 national team twice, most recent on 13 November 2009 in a friendly against Poland.

_Viborg Stadion_ is located at Tingvej in the centre of Viborg (35,656 citizens). The stadium is served by several buses (1 (to bus terminal), 50 (Skive - Viborg), 926X (Thisted - Nykøbing - Skive - Viborg - Vejle), 953X (Randers - Viborg - Herning) and 960X (Silkeborg - Viborg - Aalborg)). From the train station there are InterCity-connections to Copenhagen, Århus and Struer.

Viborg is served by the small airport, Karup Airport, located 24,5 km southwest of the city. It has about 14 daily connections to Copenhagen. The airport is not reachable with public transport from Viborg.


*Travel time between the cities*
_With car:_
Århus - Aalborg: 119 km (1 hr 21 min)
Århus - Herning: 85 km (1 hr 23 min)
Århus - Viborg: 81 km (1 hr 16 min)

Aalborg - Herning: 135 km (2 hr 0 min)
Aalborg - Viborg: 88 km (1 hr 11 min)

Herning - Viborg: 54 km (58 min)

_With public transport:_
Århus - Aalborg: InterCityLyn (train, 1 hr 21 min); InterCity (train, 1 hr 35 min)
Århus - Herning: RE (train, 1 hr 31 min)
Århus - Viborg: InterCity/RE (train, 1 hr 8 min); Bus (1 hr 42 min)

Aalborg - Herning: InterCityLyn + RE (change in Skanderborg, 3 hr 15 min); InterCity + InterCity + bus (change in Langå and Viborg, 3 hr 34 min); InterCity + bus + bus (change in Hobro and Viborg, 3 hr 34 min)
Aalborg - Viborg: InterCity + bus (change in Hobro, 1 hr 53 min); InterCity + RE (change in Langå, 2 hr 15 min)

Herning - Viborg: Bus (1 hr 16 min)


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

The small renovations of NRGi Park will be made during the winter break of the danish first division.

As talked about earlier it is the vip section but also the beer and food stalls that will get a upgrade.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

When this thread was started we were talking about the capacity at the stadiums for this event.

Herning will be 9.600

Viborg is not specific about their capacity but it will be a little bit lower than 9.566.

Aalborg will have a capacity of 10.500

Aarhus is a allseater but capacity will be 19.600 because of press seats etc.

The first game is allready sold out (as of 16th of may), Spain vs. England in Herning.

Date match venue Tickets left 
Lør 11/6 Hviderus. - Island Aarhus Stadion 12.960 
Lør 11/6 Danmark - Schweiz Aalborg Stadion 2.939 
Søn 12/6 Tjekkiet - Ukraine Viborg Stadion 4.676 
Søn 12/6 Spanien - England Herning Stadium sold out 
Tir 14/6 Schweiz - Island Aalborg Stadion 6.233 
Tir 14/6 Danmark - Hviderus. Aarhus Stadion 4.431 
Ons 15/6 Tjekkiet - Spanien Viborg Stadion 4.120 
Ons 15/6 Ukraine - England Herning Stadium 3.715 
Lør 18/6 Island - Danmark Aalborg Stadion 2.007 
Lør 18/6 Schweiz - Hviderus. Aarhus Stadion 13.740 
Søn 19/6 England - Tjekkiet Viborg Stadion 2.009 
Søn 19/6 Ukraine - Spanien Herning Stadium 4.400 
Ons 22/6 Semifinale 2 Viborg Stadion 3.102 
Ons 22/6 Semifinale 1 Herning Stadion 4.573 
Lør 25/6 Finalen Aarhus Stadion 4.281


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

bongo-anders said:


> Viborg is not specific about their capacity but it will be a little bit lower than 9.566.


According to this magazine the capacity in Viborg will be 9.644.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

That must be the total capacity with press etc. but it is strange that the capacity is higher than the one on the official website.

The capacity that i listed for the other stadiums is without press seats or atleast for Aarhus and Herning but im almost sure that the capacity at Aalborg is without press seats aswell.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

I just correct myself, the 10.500 capacity at Aalborg stadion is most likely including press seats and seats for UEFA sponsors so the numbers of sold tickets to each game is probably around 5-10 % lower.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

The number of ticket on sale in Viborg are 8.500 and number of sold tickets here a few day before the championship starts are...

Czech Republic vs. Ukraine - 5778
Czech Republic vs. Spain - 4875 
Czech Republic vs. England - 5594
Semifinal 2 - 5862

Denmarks matches are close to be sold out.

The games in Aalborg

Denmark vs. Switzerland under 1000 tickets left
Denmark vs. Iceland under 2000 tickets left

In Aarhus its even better

Denmark vs. Belarus under 2000 tickets left
The final also under 2000 tickets left.


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

bongo-anders said:


> Søn 12/6 Spanien - England Herning Stadium sold out


A few extra tickets were released for this game today, I just bought for myself and a few friends.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Maybe to few UEFA sponsors are showing up


----------

